
Liquidation Preferences and Participating Stock - sl8r
http://carried-interests.com/2016/04/24/preference-and-preferred/
======
iansane
I once asked a few angels whether higher preferences increase the startups
valuation, surprisingly they told me no.

I'm guessing they view it as more of a reactionary tool against the founders
desired valuation

Also... is it just me or does participation and preference combined seem a bit
sharky?

